# What did you feel the night you were raised?



## rebis (Oct 21, 2013)

Brothers, the night each one of us was raised was filled with overwhelming feelings and emotions. Should you be able to gather the words to describe and express your individual experience...please share it if you wish.



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2013)

I felt that it was deeply meaningful and that it would take a while to sort through the first few levels of meaning.  Twenty years later I'm still sorting through level after level of meaning.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 22, 2013)

Elation is the word that comes to mind right now. I felt like I was in another Plane of Existence. Every time I think back on the events of that evening, I am somewhat transported.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 22, 2013)

thoughts of mortality hit me hard

edit: of


----------



## rebis (Oct 22, 2013)

Humility is the first word that came to mind.
I felt as if my ego remained buried in that rubble at MM.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JonBoy (Oct 22, 2013)

I was honored but I wasn't raised at night I was raised January 1, 2013. I was raised in the morning 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nayef (Oct 22, 2013)

That I should be faithful to my oath out of honest responsibility
Cause life seemed deferent
You see things differently
In a deferent shades and shapes and inner meaning 
It was marvelous
And it goes hand in hand with you for eternity        

....


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2013)

I echo what nayef said. Given how I saw the world differently after my EA and FC, I wondered how my experience being raised would shade my world views differently. And it most certainly has.


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 23, 2013)

Every time I witness a Brother being raised, I reflect back on the night I was raised...The emotions and feelings return


----------



## SirSamuel (Oct 23, 2013)

Pride honor dignity Brotherly Love 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Bob (Oct 23, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## sunny2530 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oct 21 was a memorable day for me,i felt elated,humbled and my ego buried.so happy to be in midst of felow bretheren.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Sammcd (Oct 25, 2013)

Having been Raised last night it is still fresh in my mind. I'm still in awe and elated. Awe and Humility are the closest I can describe how I felt. I was honored to have had The Cowboy Degree Team conduct the 2nd part.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a stunning headache for some reason.  

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## tsqaure41313 (Oct 26, 2013)

lrose said:


> Every time I witness a Brother being raised, I reflect back on the night I was raised...The emotions and feelings return



Yeah. I just saw three brothers get raised today. I was extremly excited.

Sent from my C525c using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## ssouthworth761 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brotherly love, raised by great men

Sent from my MB886 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 30, 2013)

Excited and invigorated.  I could it was a long degree.  With an examination in the lodge then the degree.  I was wide awake and could not sleep for hours after getting home.  That was only a few days ago and I am still excited!


----------



## Jimmy203 (Oct 30, 2013)

Very very sore lol


My Freemasonry


----------



## Txmason (Oct 30, 2013)

Lots of hands! I am a big guy! I even gave them a thumbs up! 



"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Mason653 (Nov 2, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> Excited and invigorated.  I could it was a long degree.  With an examination in the lodge then the degree.  I was wide awake and could not sleep for hours after getting home.  That was only a few days ago and I am still excited!



Same here. No sleep that night. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## scw538 (Nov 2, 2013)

Felt lifted by the brotherly love.   EA's and FC's for your own enjoyment do not research the ceremony on the web. Wait for the night like I did I can remember it like yesterday.  





My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet (Nov 2, 2013)

scw538 said:


> Felt lifted by the brotherly love.   EA's and FC's for your own enjoyment do not research the ceremony on the web. Wait for the night like I did I can remember it like yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree most of it is very accurately depicted on line. I was actually glad I'd not looked until after my third degree. It would have been very disappointing.


----------



## ej6267 (Nov 4, 2013)

I was awestruck and so impressed that I made up my mind that night to be as good as the degree team that performed. I've taken part in so many degrees since that night, but I want each of them to be special for the brother receiving it because I want them to have the same sense of awe that I did. I only hope that I've done it justice.


My Freemasonry


----------

